# I know this looks bad but...........................



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

He was sick with a terrible ear infection last week both inner and outer. He still isn't over it yet. I am usually quick to pick these things up with my dogs but until i got that yucky yeast smell i didn't even know he had an ear infection. I felt terrible for missing it so we kinda went overboard with the "Kind and Spoiled Teatment" 

If you notice lately His Mommy is the one allowing alot of the on the couch stuff! She has totally fallen for Bello and he really can do no wrong in her eyes. Well , here, you can see for yourselves!!!!!!!!!!




































Oh we aren't done yet!!!!..............................................


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Gets worse!


















Everyone is almost comfy now.....









O.K. now we are comfy and those ears are feeling a little better so we can now sleep, and they did!









Thats all for now. Hopefully his ears clear up soon!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oooooohhh I think he can become a Momma's Boy soooon! 

Poor Bello, HERE'S to a speedy recovery!!!
He is beyond cute!
Nessa


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awwww, what a little sweetie & certainly deserves the added TLC! Let's just hope dogs don't learn how to "fake" illness as well as some human kids do!


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww! So cute! Get better soon, Bello!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow that's one lucky spoiled dog! She looks comfy hehe


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oooooohhh I think he can become a Momma's Boy soooon!
> 
> Poor Bello, HERE'S to a speedy recovery!!!
> He is beyond cute!
> Nessa


We know all about spoiling don't we Nessa!!!!! Thanks for the well wishes



DJsMom said:


> Awwww, what a little sweetie & certainly deserves the added TLC! Let's just hope dogs don't learn how to "fake" illness as well as some human kids do!


Oh i hear ya there! Especially with school just starting!



PittiLove29 said:


> Awww! So cute! Get better soon, Bello!


Thank you very much ! Hope he is better soon!



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow that's one lucky spoiled dog! She looks comfy hehe


He is a very lucky dog especially if you seen what i took him from! He is spoiled to but its o.k. because he never abuses it. He knows how much he can get away with!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shamefull, just shamefull!!! 





Feel better soon Bello... glad Mom's finally ok with the couch privileges.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor Bello bud, he looks pretty comfy up on the couch with mama tho. Feel better soon Bello!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Bello just sent me an e-mail and said something about needing a hamburger to heal properly now that the ear infection got so bad. hint hint.

Glad to see you are doing what you can to make up for it. Looking good so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

poor bello. i hope that he feels better very soon. 

very cute to see him cuddling with his mommy like that


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like a win-win situation to me.  Your wife gets a nice doggie blanket, and Bello a nice compy place to sleep. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Shamefull, just shamefull!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only occasionally of course!!!



Dieselsmama said:


> Poor Bello bud, he looks pretty comfy up on the couch with mama tho. Feel better soon Bello!


Oh he loves his mama. soon as she heads toward the bedroom he is right behind her! He is still sluggish unfortuately. 1 week tommorrow since he is on meds so hopefully soon!



Inga said:


> Bello just sent me an e-mail and said something about needing a hamburger to heal properly now that the ear infection got so bad. hint hint.
> 
> Glad to see you are doing what you can to make up for it. Looking good so far. Keep up the good work.


Oh very cute Inga! You know he has trouble typing when his nails are long!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> poor bello. i hope that he feels better very soon.
> 
> very cute to see him cuddling with his mommy like that


Thanks iorek's_ mom. He is a big mushball especially when sick. He is such a good dog though its hard not to want to do something for him!!



LuvmyRotti said:


> Looks like a win-win situation to me.  Your wife gets a nice doggie blanket, and Bello a nice compy place to sleep. Hope he is feeling better soon.


They have become 1 in the same as weird as that sounds! sometimes in the morning i have trouble finding iether of them under the blanket!! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Aww Sweeeeet! when i get sick im coming to your house.

Get well soon Bello


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Aww Sweeeeet! when i get sick im coming to your house.
> 
> Get well soon Bello


Thats a deal!!!!!!!!! Thanks. He gets rechecked on tuesday so i'll let ya know!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Awwwww.......Hope he gets better quick, too......I would do the same.....spoil him.......Hugs to Bello!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I bet he's eating this up! 

I sure hope he feels better and he gets well soon.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

lucygoose said:


> Awwwww.......Hope he gets better quick, too......I would do the same.....spoil him.......Hugs to Bello!


Thank you! I don't need a hugh reason to spoil but it makes it even easier i guess when i do!



K9companions said:


> I bet he's eating this up!
> 
> I sure hope he feels better and he gets well soon.


Thanks for the well wishes k9. He is getting better slowly but surely


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

what a sweetie! What kind is he? I love his markings!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

MakeShift Heart said:


> what a sweetie! What kind is he? I love his markings!


Thanks so much. He is a pitty mix about 2 years old now. we got him at 3 months old roughly.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

I am sitting her chuckling. I love the pics of him lying on her legs. No doubt he is being pampered...just as he should be.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Ty_Tyler said:


> I am sitting her chuckling. I love the pics of him lying on her legs. No doubt he is being pampered...just as he should be.


I know isn't it funny how they get attached to people just as we get attached to them!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

He is spoilt just like he should be J 
He is still handsome even when sick,hope he feels better.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> He is spoilt just like he should be J
> He is still handsome even when sick,hope he feels better.


What the hell is up with you? I was ready to send the throops out to see where ya been! though maybe you got hit!!!!

Bello is doing great. got his check up and ears are just about perfect. he is 67.5 lbs and solid as a rock!!

Here, my boy wants to show you himself!









Keep in touch a little more oftern will ya. We get offended around here ya know!!


----------

